# Need standard disclosure statement to send manufacturer



## mishoga (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello fellow T-shirt lovers.
Can someone forward me a link to a standard disclosure statement that I can modify so that the manufacturer acknowledges the designs I send are mine and not to be replicated.

I know...I'm not foolish enough to think someone will not copy my designs. One small change and they can sell my designs. It just one small document that verifies this manufacture will not intentionally steal my garments design style or graphics.

Thank you in advance. 

Namaste mitraHs
Mishy


----------

